# On the fly brennen mit k3b



## Friedrich Engels (25. Januar 2003)

Hallo.
also, ich habe ein problem :
ich kann mit k3b keine audio cds on the fly brennen.
bei data cds geht alles wunderbar, aber bei den audio cds kommt sobald ich die cd brennen will und das programm mich aufgefordert hat einen rohling ein zu legen die fehler meldung "dateien nicht gepuffert"

eigentlich ist das kein problem, da ich die cds ohne on-the-fly zu schreiben wunderbar brennen kann nur leider dauert das sehr lange.

ich hoffe jemand hier kann mir helfen...

ich hab suse 8.1 proffesional und einen SCSI lite-on ltr-16102b brenner 16x10x40 

danke schonmal im vorraus

-F.


----------



## melmager (26. Januar 2003)

ich glaube ja es liegt k3b
bei mir hat er auch manchmal gemeckert
und wenn er doch mal anfing hat er mir den rohling "verbrannt"


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

das problem liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die meisten cd roms, audios nicht so schnell auslesen können. wenn du unbedingt on the fly brennen willst versuch mal den brennspeed runterzunehmen.


----------

